# I can't do this anymore!



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

Aidan is a year and 5 months old, we've been paper training him ever since he arrived at 10 weeks. He'll go on the paper if I take him but he never goes by himself and sometimes he'll still go on the carpet! I don't understand why other dogs can pick this up in a month and after a year and a half of praise and treats, he still hasn't! I am so fed up, he's lucky he's so darn adorable because it helps me not get too mad at him. I've heard not to yell and get them into trouble when they screw up but he's ALWAYS screwing up! Sometimes I'll take him to his pad and he won't go, but he'll just go a little later somewhere else. HELP!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Could you maybe try to train him to go outside? I heard that some dogs just do better with going inside and some do better going outside.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

That doesn't really work for me. The thing is, he goes when I take him to the pad but he doesn't initiate himself. I mean, even if he were to go potty outside, I think if he had the urge to go, he'd go in the house regardless. He just doesn't go by himself, nor does he let me know when he wants to go. It's so frustrating... he clearly knows that he's supposed to potty on the pad because when I DO take him there, he squats and goes, I don't know why he's being such a poop!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry, I'm not sure what to say then. 

Have you talked to your vet about it at all? Maybe there is a medical reason why he is doing this.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

I guess I should ask her, I just haven't thought about doing anything like that since it doesn't seem like he has bladder problems. He's pretty good about holding it in but he definitely piddles whenever he seems someone and theres something to spill out and if I haven't taken him to the pad he'll just go when he feels like it... but it seems he can hold it when he wants and when he does go, it's normal... doesn't seem like it hurts him or anything! Anyone tried going to classes, can they help with potty training? They're probably expensive and out of my league but I'd like to know either way.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Have you tried multiple pads around the house? When Vinny was being trained, I had pads in every room and 2 in the living room. He only has one pad now in a far room. If there is a favorite spot on the carpet, put a pad over that, he is probably smelling his pee on the carpet and is thinking its the place to go. I know that carpet and pee pads is a little confusing for them until they get the hang of it. Also using a special word when he is going helps so much. Vinny goes "paper" on command, it works well when we are not home.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Not sure if a class would help but maybe an at home thing might work. I just had an animal behavorist come last night to work with lexi and for 1hr 40min it cost me $75. Well worth it for me. She is coming tonight to teach me how to use a gentle leader and to go on a walk with me. She said it will be $60.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Aidan is a year and 5 months old, we've been paper training him ever since he arrived at 10 weeks. He'll go on the paper if I take him but he never goes by himself and sometimes he'll still go on the carpet! I don't understand why other dogs can pick this up in a month and after a year and a half of praise and treats, he still hasn't! I am so fed up, he's lucky he's so darn adorable because it helps me not get too mad at him. I've heard not to yell and get them into trouble when they screw up but he's ALWAYS screwing up! Sometimes I'll take him to his pad and he won't go, but he'll just go a little later somewhere else. HELP![/B]



Sounds like Aidan needs to be completely retrained and I'm sure he's young enough to do that. Is he crate trained? If he is that's good because you might have to use a little tough love by putting him in the crate and only giving him freedom for like 2 hours after he's gone potty in the designated area. Then back into the crate. I think most dogs HATE to be crated when you're home, but since you said that you can't take this anymore and are and are fed up, then you have to find a solution and since outside pottying isn't an option, then the crate is the only thing I can think of. You'll have to decide what to do, but this is all I can think of. Good luck and I hope you get this worked out...soon!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Unless you have cleaned your carpets REALLY well, he may be smelling his urine which has settled in the pad under the carpet. You might want to steam clean your carpets and mix nature's miracle in with the cleaner...just a thought.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=207287
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how frustrating it can be... I started off paper training but Bailey wasn't consistent and my hubby and I were at our wits end! We ended up converting him to only going outside and although it took a couple of months... he's hot it down now with out an accident in months (he's 8 months old). 

Regardless of if you choose to train outside or inside... I *HIGHLY* encourage you to use the crate method because it builds routine and trains them to increase their bladder control since they will not want to soil their bed area.

You need to start over fresh and back to square one... take him to the pad every couple of hours & after rigorous play & after naps & after meals & first thing in the morning & last before sleep.

Section off the house and restrict Aidan to only one room so you can keep a better eye on him and catch him in the act (hopefully right before he starts) so you can correct him with a firm "NO" and take him directly to the potty pad. Don't scold him for accidents after the fact because he wont know what it for and may start to hid his potty spots.

I cant say enough about using treats for positive reinforcements of when he does do right with pottying!!! Keep a zip lock bag of bite size treats near where he goes potty and treat & praise right after he's done.

My Bailey didn't get it down 100% until around 6-7 months so don't worry... it takes time and a TON of patients and constant effort but he will get it!!!









Hope this helps some!


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

I've heard to crate train a lot but whne he was in his crate when we'd go out, he'd poop in the crate and WALK in it! He still does this even now that he has a bigger area, he'll even eat it sometimes which I think is repulsive, but he's a dog, what can I do?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I know you are not supposed to yell at them, but when Jeffery "went" where he wasn't supposed to I didn't yell, but I did fuss at him. I also gave him treats when he went where he was supposed to. Try sprinkling the paper with diluted ammonia. Urine has ammonia in it and the smell will tell him that he's "gone" there before. I also agree that he just might be easier trained to go outside. I trained Jeffery to go both on the pads and outside. Now that he can hold it all day or all night, he doesn't go on the pad anymore. I still leave them out though. Just my luck, as soon as I pick them up, he will need to used it.

Be consistent, persistent and patient. It took me a good 6-8 months to get Jeffery fully trained. I even trained him to ring a bell when he wants/needs to go outside and he still gets treats when he goes outside.

After soaking up the mess on the carpet, you can saturate the spot with vinegar. This will neutralize the smell and he won't be tempted to go back to that spot.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> I've heard to crate train a lot but whne he was in his crate when we'd go out, he'd poop in the crate and WALK in it! He still does this even now that he has a bigger area, he'll even eat it sometimes which I think is repulsive, but he's a dog, what can I do?[/B]



It wont work if his crate is too big... bigger area goes against the principles behind crate training! The crate needs tot be big enough that they can stand up and stretch but NOT big enough to poop/pee on one end and sleep in the other end. I wish I could find the crate training thread on here but I am at work right now... I will try to post t later... or you can run a search on here for crate training.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I also recommend starting from scratch. I highly recommend crate training but it is essential to have a crate that isn't too big - although not too small either.

I didn't use the crate method with Chloe specifically - just for overnight. The rest of the time she was tethered to me and we went to the pad every time we changed activities, i.e. after eating, after she woke up, after playing and so forth. I work from home though and had the opportunity to do that. If you work outside the home - the the crate is the best answer. Good luck.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Not all dogs seek out papers or "ask" to go out. The solution for these dogs is a schedule of potty times. I would stick to the basics with him and get him going consistently on a schedule. If he will ever go on his own, the routine will help him.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I just wonder if he is neutered? 

Also have you thought about using belly bands? Clean your carpets really well, get very strict with him and put him in a confined area when you can not watch him and use belly bands when he is out to protect your carpet until he is totally trained.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

He is neutered... which I kind of didn't want to do... but it didn't help at all. I don't know what belly bands are?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> He is neutered... which I kind of didn't want to do... but it didn't help at all. I don't know what belly bands are?[/B]


Belly Bands


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I feel your pain and frustration. Wilson also doesn't tell us when he has to go out- so we have to stick to a very strict schedule. We do not waiver from this schedule! 

We take Wilson outside for a potty break at these times, every day

5:30 AM
7:45 AM
4:00 PM
5:00 PM
7:00 PM we go for a walk, or if the weather is bad we just go to the backyard
9:30 PM 

If I see him sniffing around the one spot in the house that he has had accidents in I take him outside. All his accidents now are because we don't follow the schedule (and when I say "we" I mean my husband). His accidents are our fault. 

I have tried everything to get Wilson to notify us- I have tried a bell, I have tried teaching him to scratch the door- nothing works. I did try pad training him for awhile- but he prefers to go outside, so even though in the winter (it's friggin cold in Alberta) it would be nice if he used a pad- it just confused him. 

The only thing I can suggest is to get your carpets cleaned- or rent a carpet shampooer and do it yourself, and then stick to a tight schedule. Take your baby to the pad at the same times, and if he doesn't go take him every 10 minutes until he does. 

Oh- one other thing that I have found that helped us- if Wilson doesn't go- I get him moving, I get him to chase his ball and run around- that seems to stimulate his need to go. So if we are going out and I need him to hurry up and go I will excercise him and then take him back outside. 

Good luck, and hang in there... y'all will get it!


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. I guess some dogs just aren't as good at some things as others. We'll just have to try to take him to the pad as often as possible and try to prevent accidents. We usually catch him if he starts going on the carpet, I don't think he's ever peed enough to get into the pad. In my old room (I moved) he'd pee all over and it was definitely absorbed into the carpet, it was actually professionally cleaned twice, he goes sniffing in that room once in a while but I usually drag his butt out of there too soon for any damage.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You could try getting a timer (one of those kitchen timers) and setting it for every 90 min or so to remind you to take him to the pad.

Also I've heard that you can put a little vinegar on the spots where they like to go. Dogs don't like that smell and will stay away from it, or so i've heard. Haven't tried that.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

Hmm.. never thought of a timer it sounds like a good idea. Today we were playing fetch, in the living room. After a few times he picked up the toy but didn't bring it to me instead he ran to my bedroom (where his pad is), he didn't go to the pad but when I called him over there he actually went... maybe starting to make a connection? Or maybe I'm making a connection because I'd like to think he's learning! :-D


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you give him a treat after he goes on the pad? If not you could try that. After he goes just act like its the best thing in the world and give him a treat.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

I always give him treats after he goes, and all the "good boys"


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> I always give him treats after he goes, and all the "good boys"[/B]


Hmm....Ok out of ideas!







Good luck. Keep us posted on how its going.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

Sure will... I always have room to brag about the babes :-D


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

I can't really tell you what to do, but I can share what happened with Lucky the few times he did it off the grid on the kitchen floor and one time he did it on the carpet. I got him and instead of crating him i told him no, baaaaaaaaaaaddddddddd, baaaadddd potty and I put him outside by himself in the screened in room of our deck on two occasions. He has not had an accident since. He does not like being alone (part of the reason why we got the second maltese) and that seemed to make it click with him!) 

Before that I found it so frustrating!! Hang in there!











> Sure will... I always have room to brag about the babes :-D[/B]


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

> All his accidents now are because we don't follow the schedule (and when I say "we" I mean my husband).[/B]

















i'm with you girl!!!


----------

